
Congress asks Google if Glass infringes 'on the privacy of the average American' - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/16/4338104/congress-asks-larry-page-if-google-glass-infringes-on-privacy
======
ignostic
One caucus in Congress asked Google whether they will protect privacy. Google
PR will respond as vaguely as possible, reassuring them that they will protect
the privacy of users, and that users can already and will be able to opt out
of certain types of data collection.

I, for one, am far more concerned about being filmed and photographed nonstop
in public.

------
bediger4000
Dear Congress:

Please look into the NSA "Stellar Wind" mass wiretaps before you start in on a
product that isn't really sold today. We'd all appreciate your cooperation on
this one.

Thanks!

